# Got some head!!!!



## HogtownHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Went out last Sat. and had a blast!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

nice catch. this could be interpreted way differently lol...


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ouch...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! Sad I missed this time =(


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good eats!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

That's the cleanest cooler with fish inside I have ever seen


----------



## HogtownHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Gotta keep everything clean!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

very misleading topic


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I did too!!! The wife was feeling frisky when I got home yesterday!....... oh, my bad, went back and read your report.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

johnboatjosh said:


> I did too!!! The wife was feeling frisky when I got home yesterday!....... oh, my bad, went back and read your report.


step away every one nothing to see here lol


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Misleading topic? Well the first thought that came to my mind was..... of course Sheepshead. Thats good shit bro! Days like that make it easy on you when the wife is wailing about the boat payment, and I noticed you were smart enough to bring her along with you. Smart man.


----------



## HogtownHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Indeed takes all the belly aching away, gotta get you out on the boat to catch something.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Nice Catch!*

Pick those up in the Pcola Pass?… Bait?


----------



## HogtownHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

I was using fids and in Choctaw bay


----------



## builtsolid001 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice sizes to them. I find it easier (for me anyways) to feel them on the line using fids. Great catch and awesome caption! haha


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice haul !!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

My go to spot for head is under the bridge!


----------



## chanman99 (May 14, 2014)

ive caught more


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like a nice bunch of head.....sheepshead I mean. GT


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice (fish) porn! better watch out for the lips on that rascal though...it'll bite! :blink:


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

I like the title lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Head...What. Smells fishy to me. Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

